# Thanks NoDak Outdoors



## Gary Walton (Oct 5, 2005)

Although I'm a frequent viewer, I rarely post on this site and I usually get turned off by all the negative BS. But last week after viewing a post, I pm'd the guy and got some honest advice about a region of the state that I wanted to hunt with my 14 year old son. Most online reports were doom and gloom - all locked up, birds are gone, etc. but this fellow recommended following through with the trip and we had the best 24 hours of the season.

It was great to have an online source actually work the way it should. We bought all our meals and gas from local stores, made a couple of new friends and had a weekend that neither of us will ever forget.

Thanks,

















[/img]


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad to hear everything work out!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks like a pretty good hunt right there, some nice greenheads and few roosters to boot.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good to see the positive sides of waterfowling - congrats.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The smiles say it all! Great job!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice hunt there. You know if you move your family to ND, you can have weekends like that all hunting season long and a lot more. Anyway nice birds, you can't beat a fistful of greenheads and roosters!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Glad to see things worked out for you! and you were able to get some info. without the b.s. :beer:


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice post, very nice. A good finishing post and one to build on next year!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good hunt.

This is why you should pm someone with serious questions vs asking the masses to give up their honey holes on the internet. You usually get better results asking info from one person vs everyone...


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice pics, glad to hear everything worked out well for you


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Great pictures! That's what it's all about!

Congrats!

Chris


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Good hunt.
> 
> This is why you should pm someone with serious questions vs asking the masses to give up their honey holes on the internet. You usually get better results asking info from one person vs everyone...


agreed. Great hunt guys! Nice looking green!


----------



## Gary Walton (Oct 5, 2005)

I think it helps that I had actually burned the gas and scouted/hunted this particular spot a few weeks earlier. I was just looking for some straight advise on the ice/bird conditions before bringing my son out. Believe me, I've had plenty of trips where all we did was drive, so I was just appreciative of the fact that the system worked this time.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Congrats sweet pics


----------

